# Grumpy Grumpy Hedgehog!



## xGORILLAx (Mar 2, 2010)

I just recently bought a hedgie. Her last owner rarely handled her and she is very shy. I know it usually takes a while for them to warm up and get used to the new location and everything BUT I have been reading around and am starting to get concerned. If anyone gets near her she balls up. I have held her for hours at a time and wont come out of that ball. I have seen her out ball of quills like 3 times since she has been home. I know she is active because I can hear her running at night and even seen her twice and she is eating and drinking. But I am going to give her a bath later on. Do you guys think she will unball? Any Ideas?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, if you're giving her a bath, she'll have to uncurl-- survival instinct! However, maybe wait until she trusts you a little more-- baths are scary even for hedgies that totally trust their people.

How long have you had her? Have you put one of your shirts in her cage to get her used to your smell? How old is she?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Ugh I have the same issue with Sonic. Not quite as bad. We're at the point that he lets me pet him but still huffs a little. It's all about patience with hedgies, patience and consistency. And not all of them do come around but they will a lot of times! Just keep holding her in your lap and letting her get used to your smell. Treats can be vital for bonding too, once your hedgie associates you with treats, the tables may turn haha. Try some mealies or crickets and see if that helps


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

When we first brought Penelope home she did the same thing. She was a little older then most baby hedgies when we brought her home; about four months. Unsure of if that was a factor. But we did exactly what was previously said; consistantly had her in our laps, started with a hedgie sack and worked our way out. Are you washing your hand before handling? I know it sounds silly but my husband is a construction worker and he smokes, if he forgets to wash his hands before taking her our she will curl up and huff like crazy... just an idea but if the behaviors been pretty consistant then maybe not. Treats did really help too; we would set them far enough away so she would have to walk over to it and had no choice but to stretch herself out if she wanter her mealie... but close enough so she could still smell it. I also make sure she knows who's picking her up when I take her out. I'll put my hands in the cage slowly and let her sniff me for a second; then i'll pet her for a minute so she's already calm and use to my touch when i scoop her up. It seems that every hedgie is different though, just have to find a strategy that works for your little one. We've been working with Penelope for about three months and we've just gotten to the point where she's not balling up and huffing and clicking and we can actually pet her without her spines rising and brow hitting the ground. Hope you guys can come to an understanding of sorts... try talking to him when and before you pick him up too. That helps with Pelly. Hope this helps a little.


----------

